# AF still here 13 days after failed IVF



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey ladies 

My OTD after our IVF cycle was 28th nov,unfortunately i started bleeding on 26th nov. for the first few days this was red but since then it has been dark brown. It's still heavy at times and I'm on day 13.My normal cycle is red blood for about 3 days then gets lighter with brown until about day 7.
My question is if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes. It was the worst AF of my life and lasted ages and was so painful. This is normal. xxx


----------

